# tn walker barrel racer???



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i've seen belgians barrel race . . . i cant see why she could do well . . . i barrel race my ottb for fun and he beats all qhs


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

years ago a girl down the road took her tw to a local barrel race everyone was laughing when she put a english saddle on it. they werent laughing after she smoked them all.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow i didnt know that english saddles were allowed in barrel races!i tried an english saddle with her and she started rearing and i was like forget it im bringing out my western saddle and busting her up!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

chika1235 said:


> wow i didnt know that english saddles were allowed in barrel races!i tried an english saddle with her and she started rearing and i was like forget it im bringing out my western saddle and busting her up!



Depends on the type of Organization you run Barrels in or any other competition for that matter.

My wife rode one of our Horses once with an English Saddle in a WP Show, because they would not allow her time to change saddles and she one 1st place.

Were working on a Belgian to do both WP and Dressage, cross your fingers....lol...

If your TWH likes to do Barrels, go for it.....


.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if they still hold the walking horse celebration at Miller Collesium in Murfreesboro, TN...but they did the semester I was at MTSU...they had walking horses doing EVERYTHING! Jumping, dressage, cart, AND barrel racing! It was pretty cool to see how versitile the breed really is...although I did get a laugh out of one guy that racked his horse to a jump and popped over it. Lol!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have barrel raced a TN walker, and we won #1.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see a problem with it, I think any horse could do it with the proper training. You could start by walking the barrels at first, or practice going around one, and making you're tight turns then adding speed. Wrapping the legs could help so that you're horse doesn't get hurt or anything. Does you're horse know how to neck rein?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Any breed can do about anything, as long as they like it. Don't disregard barrels because of her breed. I say go for it


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Go for it! My TW gelding just turned three, and when he gets a lil older (four or five) I plan on teaching him barrels just for fun...


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

ive never seen it done, but its worth a try... the only reason some people say it cant be done is because they arnt normaly a fast, quick turning breed... and they arnt hot blooded... im not saying its going to be easy, but its worth a try!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Go for it girl!! I was leasing a TWH and he was AMAZING on barrels! He just LOVED to run, and even though he had long Walker back he was able to turn comfortably. He made up for the slightly wider turns by being fast in between the barrels. He was an amazing, versatile horse. Walkers are great. =)


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

My cousin has a Walkaloosa that she barrel races and she's won quite alot!!.. I would take it very easy on her tho if she's only three..


----------

